
Lamson - email app coding without the palm sweat - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/03/lamson/
======
snprbob86
I spent about 35 hours developing the first version of the mail handler we use
on <www.classlet.com>. I took the knowledge I gained from that, turned around,
and re-wrote it from scratch in about 15 hours.

Weighing in at under 500 lines of code, it makes heavy use of Python's
mimetype and smtp libraries as well as some abstractions from Django's mail
library. It operates on mail piped into stdin by procmail every 10 seconds as
retrieved by fetchmail. The subsystem has basic logging and in the event of
errors procmail dumps the entire message into an mbox file and notifies me.
Retrying is as simple as `cat mbox | classlet/procmail.py`

That said: I applaud any attempt to make this easier, more robust, and more
standard. Our mail processor is actually quite simple, but has a long way to
go in terms of maturity.

I'd love to hear about other experiences with this stuff. I know the Posterius
guys lurk around here, how about some insight? :-)

~~~
uggedal
I've also extracted Django's mail abstractions (since django.core.mail is
dependant on django.settings) for a unreleased project I'm working on. We (I?)
should probably make this a stand alone package (with the relevant tests from
Django's test suite).

~~~
snprbob86
That sounds like you're volunteering. Have at it; I won't steal your thunder
:-)

------
m_eiman
Interesting that this has gotten something this kind of attention already, the
project has only just started. I suppose that it owes a lot to Zed being
Internet-famous, but still.

------
snprbob86
Direct link to the project page:

<http://lamsonproject.org/>

------
caffeine
I don't get it - why is this cool? Isn't "mail" one of those outdated
meatspace idioms we can finally allow to die?

~~~
hachiya
I've only seen the term, "meatspace", in the last few weeks. Is this some new
nerd trend? Attempting to ostracise yourself from the general public by
referring to them with degrading inhuman terms such as this is a rather stupid
idea, IMHO.

~~~
rdouble
_I've only seen the term, "meatspace", in the last few weeks. Is this some new
nerd trend?_

It's at least 15 years old and faded out with the rest of the "cyberpunk"
genre.

